# Mudfest CX Running



## Ady (Nov 21, 2010)

Few from yesterday's rather muddy race:

1






2





3


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 21, 2010)

cool shots, doesn't look like fun though!


----------



## Ady (Nov 21, 2010)

The fun sinks in after the finish line! Last week I competed and this week I took the shots for an agency - both very enjoyable! Cheers.


----------



## CNCO (Nov 21, 2010)

nice shots, what camera? any pp?


----------



## Ady (Nov 22, 2010)

D300s with Nikon 85mm f/1.8 lens
Set on Aperture Priority f/2.8 for the full set and I altered the ISO as I moved about to maintain an adequate shutter speed - it was a dullish day and I was in the trees so light reduced.
I just processed the pics I uploaded here (not all 500) although I have got my in-camera settings to where I want them for JPEG's so I just used the brush in CR to reduce exposure in selected areas and added the vignette then re-sized and a touch of sharpening in PS.

Cheers.


----------



## CNCO (Nov 22, 2010)

they are very crisp. i want to upgrade my body but im waiting for the d700 upgrade.


----------



## Ady (Nov 22, 2010)

The 85mm 1.8 is a cracking lens for the money as long as you have the room for your feet to do the zooming, it is certainly my most used lens.


----------



## cnutco (Nov 22, 2010)

A nasty mess to run in, but some great pics!


----------

